# Struggling to Settle and Find Work in Auckland



## FreLew

Hey,

I have just recently relocated to Auckland a month ago from the UK, as my partner has been offered a sponsored role for a company he really wanted to work for. For some reason, I am finding it very hard to settle here in Auckland and after living a year in Australia I thought the transition would be easy. My main concern is the job market here. I have been told by recruitment agents, in no lesser terms, that it will be hard for me to get a role as employers much prefer New Zealand citizens. I have also noticed the wages are a lot lower here than over in Oz, (even for the same role) and I am only being offered bad positions that I feel the recruitment agents are just trying to shift. I understand the necessity to compromise but feel I should hold out for a position that better suits me, however not knowing anyone and having to be careful with money means that I am on my own bored a lot, which is driving me crazy!

I am only in my early twenties, so I understand that the position I am in right now isn't the be all and end all, I just wanted to know if anyone else experienced similar issues regarding taking a lower role/ salary cut and whether they struggled to find a job? Any advice would be great.


----------



## inhamilton

FreLew said:


> I have been told by recruitment agents, in no lesser terms, that it will be hard for me to get a role as employers much prefer New Zealand citizens.


You need to find a better recruitment agency that doesn't come up with such lame scapegoats. No agency worth their salt should tell you such a thing. They should be working *FOR* you, and be confident they can find you what you want, regardless of where you came from. 

I'm not sure what the respective unemployment rates between expats and NZ born residents is, but I doubt there's a difference, and I would guess the unemployment rate for British Expats is lower than the general populace (just guessing). So I'm not sure about this preferring NZ citizens thing myself. NZ's job market is quite bouyant at the moment, so keep applying for jobs you want and use the time sitting around being bored polishing your CV, getting some practice with NZ interview techniques, what NZ employers are looking for in your kind of work, and then go out and about with your CV. Be proactive. Employers like that, in my experience.

What sort of work are you looking for? Do you have any qualifications or experience?


----------



## FreLew

Thanks for the reply, I have worked and reworked my CV quite a lot, written cover letters etc, looked up common interview questions and practiced them, emailed people I know to see if they have any info on roles etc.

I realise I should have mentioned this part previously. I think one of the main issues for them is that I am currently on a working holiday visa due to the fact my partner got offered a job and we had to come over within the month, so we aren't on a residency visa yet. This is fine for him as he has already secured a job, but until his work help him apply for a residency visa, I am not in the best of positions. It is a catch-22 situation, because it appears I can't get a job on this visa, but to get a residency visa I preferably need to have an ongoing job.

I have a BA Honours degree and 7 years working in management, admin and personal assistance. I ideally would like to be internal, even doing something like data entry if I have to start lower again. I have scored well on all of their typing, spelling etc tests, being above the global average. Unfortunately the only roles I am being offered are for 2-4 weeks in roles I informed them at interview I did not want to do.

I am a bit stuck on whether to just take their roles to get me out of the house or whether to hold out for something better, with the possibility it could take a long time and I lose out on wages in the meantime. 

In all honesty I have not applied for permanent roles because of what they have said and my visa, what do you recommend? 

Thanks again for responding, it is much appreciated.


----------



## Secretsquirrel

Have you looked into getting a temporary partner based work visa? If your partner has a work visa and if there aren't any issues with proving your relationship to the satisfaction of INZ then there may well be something along those lines that you can apply for. Plus when he applies for SMC then you can go on the application and get a residency visa that way. The trouble with the WHV is that you are not supposed to work in any one role for any great length of time so this may be why people are reluctant to hire you. In the mean time it may be worth just taking a few temp roles to get a bit if NZ experience - especially if you are just sitting bored at home otherwise. You may well then hear of other roles by word of mouth, you'll meet new people and be able to network.

Good luck. There is a way through. It may feel like catch 22 but it isn't.


----------



## FreLew

Thanks for this info, unfortunately I know the restrictions of the Working Holiday Visa and I think for my own sanity/ getting a bit of money in, I will take on a few temp roles. His office is in the process of sorting it all out and luckily for me, my OTT organisational traits has meant that I already have all of the documentation we would need to apply for an EOI etc. 

Both of your help has been really useful, I think this has been such a big step moving over here that it can be overwhelming and it is good to get an outside opinion, thanks a lot!


----------



## FreLew

Oh and in reference to the issues with the recruiters, they were saying that even if I was on a permanent residency visa, that I would have the same issues with New Zealanders being preferred, and that if they went to the UK they could get a job 'like that' because New Zealander's are hard working... I didn't really know what to say, but even if it were true, it's not professional to say such a thing. They also tried to make me do jobs due to my 'presentation', which is not great! I will put this down to a bad experience in what has otherwise been an awesome experience with Kiwi's being the nicest people I have ever met.


----------



## Kimbella

FreLew said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have just recently relocated to Auckland a month ago from the UK, as my partner has been offered a sponsored role for a company he really wanted to work for. For some reason, I am finding it very hard to settle here in Auckland and after living a year in Australia I thought the transition would be easy. My main concern is the job market here. I have been told by recruitment agents, in no lesser terms, that it will be hard for me to get a role as employers much prefer New Zealand citizens. I have also noticed the wages are a lot lower here than over in Oz, (even for the same role) and I am only being offered bad positions that I feel the recruitment agents are just trying to shift. I understand the necessity to compromise but feel I should hold out for a position that better suits me, however not knowing anyone and having to be careful with money means that I am on my own bored a lot, which is driving me crazy!
> 
> I am only in my early twenties, so I understand that the position I am in right now isn't the be all and end all, I just wanted to know if anyone else experienced similar issues regarding taking a lower role/ salary cut and whether they struggled to find a job? Any advice would be great. [/QUOTE
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> What you are running in to isn't that unusual of an immigrant experience, unfortunately. It seems that a good many people get their jobs here initially, by transferring laterally from a company with international ties. That is superb and wonderful, but doesn't always give a full picture of what the immigrant job-search experience is. It IS very different here, and a lot of opportunities come by word of mouth, or someone who knows someone ... It's probably worth looking into ex-pat groups in Auckland, and start networking there. When you're able to send and receive private messages I'm happy to give you more info in private. TradeMe and Seek.com might be more effective in finding you an employer that is legit looking objectively for an employee ...
> 
> Best of luck


----------



## inhamilton

FreLew said:


> .. I didn't really know what to say, but even if it were true, it's not professional to say such a thing.


Definitely isn't professional, or accurate (my opinion). I can't really offer anything else, to be honest, other than to agree with what secretsquirrel and Kimbella said. I hope the temp roles will help to get a leg in and I hope your life here picks up. Good luck.


----------



## Kingbee18

The most frustrating thing I found when I emigrated was trying to find a job. It took me nearly three months (luckily we were we fortunate to be living with my wife's parents when we came over) to find work. It was a vicious circle, as employers wanted someone with NZ work experience, but in order to get that you need a job! I ended up getting a job which I had no previous experience in, but nearly three years later am still in the same job, & grateful my employer took a chance on me. All I can say is one day it will happen, & maybe like me, you will end up with multiple job offers on that day! Try to stay positive, & never stop believing.


----------



## Zen7

With over 15+ years experience, I struggled to find job last year and this was almost same time when government claimed that unemployment rate was at its best. Don't bother looking for jobs between November to Feb. The markets opens up only around March so all the best !!


----------



## jawnbc

Totally agree. There are a lot of mediocre (or worse) recruitment agents. If you're a professional I recommend you try researching organisations for which you'd like to possible work and set up information interviews. Networking, in other words. 

As others have posted, Dec-Feb is a black hole of hiring in many industries in NZ. My brother-in-law was getting blue about the process, but in the last 3 weeks (March) it's picked up noticeably. LOTS more out there. 

In Auckland have international experience is considered a good thing, from my experience. 



inhamilton said:


> You need to find a better recruitment agency that doesn't come up with such lame scapegoats. No agency worth their salt should tell you such a thing.


----------



## terica

*How are things now?*

I would love to know how you are getting on now?! I find myself in almost the same shoes as you were. My partner got a job here for a company he has always wanted to work for- we were lucky that we got a relocation package and they sorted our visas for us so I arrived here on a work to residence visa. 
We have been here just over 5 weeks now and the general feeling I get from recruiters is that I am bottom of the list as an expat. Some jobs I've looked at even say New Zealand citizens only apply. One job I applied for responded saying they wouldn't be taking my application further as I did not have the legal right to work here (although the opening line in my cover letter says I have just arrived here on a work to residence visa). I managed to get an interview for a job I'd really like and the interviewers repeatedly mentioned what an iconic New Zealand company it is and all Kiwis have grown up with it and know and love it......
I am signed up to one temp agency at the moment but will have to sign up to more. But I'm sad! I don't want my career to go backwards! I'm kind of hoping your search might have paid off in the end because I could do with some inspiration to keep trying at the moment!


----------



## AusEducated

terica said:


> I would love to know how you are getting on now?! I find myself in almost the same shoes as you were. My partner got a job here for a company he has always wanted to work for- we were lucky that we got a relocation package and they sorted our visas for us so I arrived here on a work to residence visa.
> We have been here just over 5 weeks now and the general feeling I get from recruiters is that I am bottom of the list as an expat. Some jobs I've looked at even say New Zealand citizens only apply. One job I applied for responded saying they wouldn't be taking my application further as I did not have the legal right to work here (although the opening line in my cover letter says I have just arrived here on a work to residence visa). I managed to get an interview for a job I'd really like and the interviewers repeatedly mentioned what an iconic New Zealand company it is and all Kiwis have grown up with it and know and love it......
> I am signed up to one temp agency at the moment but will have to sign up to more. But I'm sad! I don't want my career to go backwards! I'm kind of hoping your search might have paid off in the end because I could do with some inspiration to keep trying at the moment!


Hey Terica, there is no need to lose hope so soon. It has just been 5 weeks. What field of job are you looking for? As I am currently in the Visa grant process I sit on Seek & LinkedIn all day. Just to connect with people in my field.
I have written to several of them and most of them were kind enough to reply.
I guess you can take the Linkedin route as well.

Fun Fact : Australia and NZ have the highest penetration for LinkedIn professional users.


----------



## jawnbc

Hello!

Take a look at your "blue sticker" in your passport. What are the conditions on your visa? Different WTR visas have different conditions. Let us know what they are and we can give you more concrete advice.




terica said:


> I would love to know how you are getting on now?! I find myself in almost the same shoes as you were. My partner got a job here for a company he has always wanted to work for- we were lucky that we got a relocation package and they sorted our visas for us so I arrived here on a work to residence visa.
> We have been here just over 5 weeks now and the general feeling I get from recruiters is that I am bottom of the list as an expat. Some jobs I've looked at even say New Zealand citizens only apply. One job I applied for responded saying they wouldn't be taking my application further as I did not have the legal right to work here (although the opening line in my cover letter says I have just arrived here on a work to residence visa). I managed to get an interview for a job I'd really like and the interviewers repeatedly mentioned what an iconic New Zealand company it is and all Kiwis have grown up with it and know and love it......
> I am signed up to one temp agency at the moment but will have to sign up to more. But I'm sad! I don't want my career to go backwards! I'm kind of hoping your search might have paid off in the end because I could do with some inspiration to keep trying at the moment!


----------



## dawngoingnz

How are you getting on? We were shocked at the difference in salaries when we came over from the UK , especially for specialised jobs in Auckand.


----------



## ppppaas

I'm in a similar boat - same message coming back to me, the need for nz experience. i used to life in NZ and have returned after working overseas. good qualifications, skills, and experience. but am getting the cold shoulder on my return to nz in favour of people who are already in the system. im finding NZ is quite a parochial market, employers would rather take an OK candidate who they have know more about than a stronger unknown candidate. I hate to say it but I feel some of the local managers find international experience a bit threatening, worried that it might out-shine them and their abilities.


----------



## FredHarrington

This is what i'm worried about.

I'm moving in February and I have a good career behind me, am I going to have these problems finding work?


----------



## escapedtonz

FredHarrington said:


> This is what i'm worried about.
> 
> I'm moving in February and I have a good career behind me, am I going to have these problems finding work?


Mostly depends on your specific industry and how in demand you and your skills are. In a lot of occupations NZ experience is the key.

I didn't really have any issues although the difference in salary was shocking. I could have potentially dropped 50% for the same job. After some research I changed tack and set my goals higher. Looked at national companies instead of localized so started looking at similar jobs with different and more responsibilities to get as much salary as possible. It worked out and I got the dream job but still lost out around 35% in salary. 
I still don't get paid what I was paid 4 years ago in the UK, but who cares......it's only money. Would rather get paid less and live here than paid more and live in the yUK


----------



## Canada2Australia

For those saying that NZ employers are giving them the cold shoulder, I'm not sure I'm fully convinced of that.

I currently have a job waiting for me in Austraila (transfer within my company); high pay and great benefits. I'm just waiting for this bloody work visa to get approved (it's been four weeks now, ugh).

Before all of this came about, I got myself a working holiday visa for NZ (23 months) as I was thinking of quitting my job and taking the plunge to see what I come up with in NZ. I contacted prospective employers myself, and am very encouraged of my potential employment opportunities there. They too are looking for people familiar experience, but they told me that if I were truly interested in working for them, to familiarize myself with the regulations guidelines for NZ that I would need to know for potential employment. Several companies told me that if I can show familiarity with those guidelines, and prove myself in the interview, I would stand a good shot at gaining employment. So to me, at least in my industry, they are very much interested in someone from overseas like myself based on my work experience and the skills I would bring to the table.

My advice is don't go through a migrant agent looking for work. Do some cold-calling yourself; engage with prospective employers on your own. Know how to communicate efficiently and listen to what they have to say, especially if they are telling exactly what they are looking for! You'd be surprised how far it could get you


----------



## NetworkEngineer

Canada2Australia said:


> For those saying that NZ employers are giving them the cold shoulder, I'm not sure I'm fully convinced of that.
> 
> I currently have a job waiting for me in Austraila (transfer within my company); high pay and great benefits. I'm just waiting for this bloody work visa to get approved (it's been four weeks now, ugh).
> 
> Before all of this came about, I got myself a working holiday visa for NZ (23 months) as I was thinking of quitting my job and taking the plunge to see what I come up with in NZ. I contacted prospective employers myself, and am very encouraged of my potential employment opportunities there. They too are looking for people familiar experience, but they told me that if I were truly interested in working for them, to familiarize myself with the regulations guidelines for NZ that I would need to know for potential employment. Several companies told me that if I can show familiarity with those guidelines, and prove myself in the interview, I would stand a good shot at gaining employment. So to me, at least in my industry, they are very much interested in someone from overseas like myself based on my work experience and the skills I would bring to the table.
> 
> My advice is don't go through a migrant agent looking for work. Do some cold-calling yourself; engage with prospective employers on your own. Know how to communicate efficiently and listen to what they have to say, especially if they are telling exactly what they are looking for! You'd be surprised how far it could get you


Thanks for this feedback. If you don't mind me asking this personal question, what industry are you in?

Cheers.


----------



## Kimbella

NetworkEngineer said:


> Thanks for this feedback. If you don't mind me asking this personal question, what industry are you in?
> 
> Cheers.


I had previously read that post with interest, but didn't comment at the time. At this stage, posting to you, NE, I would say, take that post with a grain of salt, as what you can see by reading it again is that he was never offered a job, never came to NZ, and had simply received a WHV, which are relatively easy to get if you meet criteria, and pay the fees. I'm not trying to minimize his input, but just want to make sure it's put in perspective against the many, many people who ARE or HAVE BEEN in NZ job seeking (and have posted about it here), and found it to be a very challenging job market. I thought it was odd that he said he was "not entirely convinced" that people were having trouble retaining NZ employment ... and then shared his experience, whereby he was NOT hired by anyone, but took their over-the-phone platitudes to mean he'd be an easy hire. I think that's a huge and imaginative stretch to make, especially when considering a move across an ocean, and especially if you are uprooting a stable and successful life. Please give more weight to those who are giving you first hand accounts of job searching in NZ over someone who did not actually land in NZ nor actually apply for any jobs, nor actually have any interviews, NOR retain a job. As E2NZ has noted in other posts, a lot of the success depends on your industry, and it will also depend on where you plan to live, etc. Yes, there are places that will appreciate the extra effort of contacting them, but what you'll find is that a lot of the "positive feedback" you get is really just a polite (hidden) brush off at the starting line of the race.


----------



## NetworkEngineer

Kimbella said:


> I had previously read that post with interest, but didn't comment at the time. At this stage, posting to you, NE, I would say, take that post with a grain of salt, as what you can see by reading it again is that he was never offered a job, never came to NZ, and had simply received a WHV, which are relatively easy to get if you meet criteria, and pay the fees. I'm not trying to minimize his input, but just want to make sure it's put in perspective against the many, many people who ARE or HAVE BEEN in NZ job seeking (and have posted about it here), and found it to be a very challenging job market. I thought it was odd that he said he was "not entirely convinced" that people were having trouble retaining NZ employment ... and then shared his experience, whereby he was NOT hired by anyone, but took their over-the-phone platitudes to mean he'd be an easy hire. I think that's a huge and imaginative stretch to make, especially when considering a move across an ocean, and especially if you are uprooting a stable and successful life. Please give more weight to those who are giving you first hand accounts of job searching in NZ over someone who did not actually land in NZ nor actually apply for any jobs, nor actually have any interviews, NOR retain a job. As E2NZ has noted in other posts, a lot of the success depends on your industry, and it will also depend on where you plan to live, etc. Yes, there are places that will appreciate the extra effort of contacting them, but what you'll find is that a lot of the "positive feedback" you get is really just a polite (hidden) brush off at the starting line of the race.


Nice! Thanks for this clarification. I appreciate you taking your time for pointing these things out. I'd better pay attention to those details.

Cheers.


----------

